# Simrad Go7 ?



## Jfack

I had my mind on the humminbird helix 7, but just came across the simrad go7. Looks like I can get Florida marine tracks with the go7 and not the helix. Does anyone have the simrad? Wanting a quick review on how it is. Does the depth finder work in skinny waters (my current garmin freaks out and stalls if i get skinny and takes forever to catch back up)? How is the chart plotting (again my older garmin isn't great for following tracks at all). And what is the difference between the HDI and total scan transducers for it? 
Thanks


----------



## redfish5

Jfack said:


> I had my mind on the humminbird helix 7, but just came across the simrad go7. Looks like I can get Florida marine tracks with the go7 and not the helix. Does anyone have the simrad? Wanting a quick review on how it is. Does the depth finder work in skinny waters (my current garmin freaks out and stalls if i get skinny and takes forever to catch back up)? How is the chart plotting (again my older garmin isn't great for following tracks at all). And what is the difference between the HDI and total scan transducers for it?
> Thanks


No first hand knowledge of the product, just been researching it as well. Someone may correct me, but the totalscan transducer gives you front and side view, while the HDI is just down scan. However, if you want side scan, you need to jump up to the Go7xse, different than the original Go7.


----------



## Jfack

redfish5 said:


> No first hand knowledge of the product, just been researching it as well. Someone may correct me, but the totalscan transducer gives you front and side view, while the HDI is just down scan. However, if you want side scan, you need to jump up to the Go7xse, different than the original Go7.


Ok thanks! i don't think i really need side scan. I wish i know someone who had the unit and could tell me how it is as far as keeping up on water depths while running, and the chart plotter. Im about ready to pull the trigger on it then get florida marine tracks for it.


----------



## redfish5

I'll be following this thread as I have the exact same questions as you. I also want to go with the FMT leading me to the Simrad or Lowerance. Although I'm considering the side scan--even though I don't really need it . Let me know if you pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Jfack

redfish5 said:


> I'll be following this thread as I have the exact same questions as you. I also want to go with the FMT leading me to the Simrad or Lowerance. Although I'm considering the side scan--even though I don't really need it . Let me know if you pull the trigger on one.


Will do! i can't find too much on it, but what i do find seems good.


----------



## CaptainRob

Been looking at the GO7 as well. I really only need the mapping and am hesitant on the NSS line due to the price. The GO pricing is much better and seems much more applicable to small skiffs.


----------



## MariettaMike

CaptainRob said:


> Been looking at the GO7 as well. I really only need the mapping and am hesitant on the NSS line due to the price. The GO pricing is much better and seems much more applicable to small skiffs.


It appears the GO7 is GPS only, while the NSS is GPS/GLONASS (higher accuracy)

Considering where I see some of those FMT tracks going I wouldn't trust GPS or GPS/GLONASS until I confirmed the accuracy of your unit with the track.


----------



## bw510

I'm also thinking about this unit with the FMT 
after my 2nd garmin just quit working it's time to move on.
It looks like the reviews so far are all good on it.
Also how off are most GPS units anyway??


----------



## Jfack

Ok, so i talked with FMT directly and he said he recommends a bigger display (12", or 9"), but any decent bigger display is out of my budget. With the go7, he said the gps will work fine on it. I told him the lowrance elite 7, and hds 7 also fit my budget. He told me between those he'd take the simrad. He also gave me a customer's email who has the original go7 (not the xse coming out). I emailed him and he told me he loves the go7, that the FMT card is killer, and sat view clarity is awesome. Also that his tracks are spot on (so I'm guessing the gps works perfect). So it seems like the go7 is the way to go for the price its at.


----------



## bw510

Jfack said:


> Ok, so i talked with FMT directly and he said he recommends a bigger display (12", or 9"), but any decent bigger display is out of my budget. With the go7, he said the gps will work fine on it. I told him the lowrance elite 7, and hds 7 also fit my budget. He told me between those he'd take the simrad. He also gave me a customer's email who has the original go7 (not the xse coming out). I emailed him and he told me he loves the go7, that the FMT card is killer, and sat view clarity is awesome. Also that his tracks are spot on (so I'm guessing the gps works perfect). So it seems like the go7 is the way to go for the price its at.


Great!Thanks! Think I'm going to go with it as well.


----------



## bw510

So I just went to look at and possibly buy the go7
The guy at west marine said that the touch screen is sensitive to water drops 
I have a tiller whipray so it might get some water sprayed on it 
Has anyone had this issue??


----------



## CaptainRob

Wanted to provide an update. I ended up purchasing the go7 a couple weeks ago and have been very happy. The screen is plenty big enough for my side console Whipray and paired with the Navionics Platinum Plus chip the definition is very good. 

As I continue to use the unit I will add more info, but so far so good.


----------



## Jfack

CaptainRob said:


> Wanted to provide an update. I ended up purchasing the go7 a couple weeks ago and have been very happy. The screen is plenty big enough for my side console Whipray and paired with the Navionics Platinum Plus chip the definition is very good.
> 
> As I continue to use the unit I will add more info, but so far so good.


Cool thanks! how are the maps that come on it stock? I probably will have to run stock maps until i can save up for the FMT chip. I am still waiting until march 7th for the go7 xse to come out to get the total scan (side, down forward) model.


----------



## CaptainRob

The maps that come with it are OK....but definitely not to the detail of the navionics chips. I also wanted the FMT charts, but being that I fish Tampa Bay and south majority of the time I would have had to purchase the State of Florida chip and could not justify the 500+ price tag. (the north Florida FMT chip covers down to Sarasota, but I would have needed the additional south Florida chip to cover the glades and keys)
Also, I don't use a transducer on my skiff, which is why I didn't wait for the XSE. If you are planning to use a transducer, then definitely the XSE is the way to go.


----------



## Jfack

CaptainRob said:


> The maps that come with it are OK....but definitely not to the detail of the navionics chips. I also wanted the FMT charts, but being that I fish Tampa Bay and south majority of the time I would have had to purchase the State of Florida chip and could not justify the 500+ price tag. (the north Florida FMT chip covers down to Sarasota, but I would have needed the additional south Florida chip to cover the glades and keys)
> Also, I don't use a transducer on my skiff, which is why I didn't wait for the XSE. If you are planning to use a transducer, then definitely the XSE is the way to go.


exactly my problem. Im in lakewood ranch and fish north of 64 area, tampa bay, and north up to ozello, but also down by little gasparilla island a lot. So I pretty much have to get n and s fl and its pretty pricey.


----------



## bw510

Jfack said:


> exactly my problem. Im in lakewood ranch and fish north of 64 area, tampa bay, and north up to ozello, but also down by little gasparilla island a lot. So I pretty much have to get n and s fl and its pretty pricey.


I'm in Sarasota and just ordered the south Florida chip. We do get screwed a bit in this area but I want it more for enp 
I am going to take the chip into west marine to see it on all the machines before I buy 
My concern is I have a tiller 16 whipray and was worried about wet hands or spray effecting the screen 
Has this been an issue for any of you?


----------



## CaptainRob

Wet hands and a little spray has not been an issue for me as of yet. We will see how she does when it rains or there is a much heavier spray, but so far it has not been a problem.


----------



## fjmaverick

CaptainRob said:


> Wet hands and a little spray has not been an issue for me as of yet. We will see how she does when it rains or there is a much heavier spray, but so far it has not been a problem.


Those are my concerns too. Having used simrad units on bigger boats I like the user interface but they seem better suited protected behind plexiglass. 

That new HDS7 elite from lowrance looks to be a bit more rugged and better solution for my application.


----------



## RobbieBee

fjmaverick said:


> Those are my concerns too. Having used simrad units on bigger boats I like the user interface but they seem better suited protected behind plexiglass.
> 
> That new HDS7 elite from lowrance looks to be a bit more rugged and better solution for my application.


Is there a difference between the Lowrance Elite-7 Ti and the Simrad go7 xse? I'm going to buy one this weekend but can't decide between the two.


----------



## Jfack

Did anyone get the xse yet? I have to wait do to unexpected extra costs on doing engine maintenance, but would love to hear how the new unit is if anyone ended up getting one.


----------



## bw510

RobbieBee said:


> Is there a difference between the Lowrance Elite-7 Ti and the Simrad go7 xse? I'm going to buy one this weekend but can't decide between the two.


I went to go buy the go7 today and looked at the elite 7 
I liked everything about it but how it looks 
The go7 is a much nicer looking unit.


----------



## RobbieBee

bw510 said:


> I went to go buy the go7 today and looked at the elite 7
> I liked everything about it but how it looks
> The go7 is a much nicer looking unit.


I agree. The Simrad looks nicer although the Lowrance isn't bad looking. Since my skiff is a side console, the unit will take a lot of vibration and bouncing. I say that to say this. The Lowrance has a mounting base like a flat screen TV. The Simrad mounts using traditional side screws. I think it would wobble/shake less than the Lowrance mounting system. My theory is backed by zero testing.


----------



## Blue Zone

RobbieBee said:


> I agree. The Simrad looks nicer although the Lowrance isn't bad looking. Since my skiff is a side console, the unit will take a lot of vibration and bouncing. I say that to say this. The Lowrance has a mounting base like a flat screen TV. The Simrad mounts using traditional side screws. I think it would wobble/shake less than the Lowrance mounting system. My theory is backed by zero testing.


I had a look at the new Garmins and the GO7. As mentioned the Simrad is a great looking unit. Do you know if it can be flush-mounted?


----------



## RobbieBee

Blue Zone said:


> I had a look at the new Garmins and the GO7. As mentioned the Simrad is a great looking unit. Do you know if it can be flush-mounted?


Yes. It can be flush mounted.


----------



## sarasota727

I am in the same boat... fish the Tampa Bay down to Sarasota. Talked to FMT... wanted me to purchase the larger Simrad. I cant justify the 12in screen on my skiff. 
Has anyone pulled the trigger on the go 7 xse? Any feedback?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

The new go 7 xse looks nice.


----------



## ADicus

Does anyone have a pic of the Simrad go7 mounted on a center console flats boat? I cannot seem to find any dimensions online of overall measurements. I am interested in putting it on my 17.8 whipray with a full center console but not sure how much room it will take up? Also the mapping is basically all I am looking for but depth and scanning would be a plus for gator hunting in the fall.


----------



## CaptainRob

I have the go7 and its an awesome unit. So far I am VERY happy with my purchase. I have it mounted on a ram mount on my side console 17.8 whipray and have plenty of room for my pushpole and cupholders. There is some minor vibration when running, but nothing that would cause concern. 
As for the go7 vs the XSE version, I called Simrad and they indicated that the only differences lye in the transducer capabilities. The XSE has an updated/more capable transducer than the standard go7. Since I purchased the unit specifically for the satellite imaging and mapping, the transducer was no concern for me. 

I will try and take some pics and post them tonight.


----------



## RobbieBee

I purchased the Go7 xse. 
Pros: GPS works well, Unit looks awesome on the boat, easy to navigate quickly, vibration is not an issue, TRANSDUCER!!! (although I haven't had extensive testing)

Cons: the map clarity is poor. I'm going to have to buy a chip.


----------



## Jesus Rodriguez

I recently got one. Went only one time out of Homestead Marina to try the gps as well as the total scan GPS. I am using it on Hobie Tandem Island kayak which is an 18.6' in length. The definition on the screen is very good, I am using a Navionics Central & South Florida chart. I didn't have any issues with the wet hands or over spray and the touch screen. The total scan transducer is very clear as well. I am on the learning curve with it. The only negative that I have is not the unit but the documentation, it is very limited information on the manual as far as the operational part of it and not to much information at the Simrad web pages. I hope they (Simrad) will pay attention to there web page and get more instructional videos on it.
I use my kayak mainly offshore up to or about 600' of water out off Government Cut area.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Jfack said:


> Did anyone get the xse yet? I have to wait do to unexpected extra costs on doing engine maintenance, but would love to hear how the new unit is if anyone ended up getting one.


Just bought this and installing it on Friday.. Ill keep everyone posted.

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/simra...043ctMJiHxBf9stKtAit8wrNoEONmFMvuAaAj_E8P8HAQ


----------



## FSUDrew99

Got her installed Friday. Just finished up patching the old transducer holes tonight and installed the new one as well. Test her out this week.


----------



## Blue Zone

FSUDrew99 said:


> Got her installed Friday. Just finished up patching the old transducer holes tonight and installed the new one as well. Test her out this week.


Nice, where did you find that black flexi wirecover tubing?


----------



## FSUDrew99

Blue Zone said:


> Nice, where did you find that black flexi wirecover tubing?


That is a 1/2" diameter flex wire tube. I got it at Ace. The tape is a stretch to seal tape. They sell it at Home Depot. Good for underwater electrical protections and you wrap and seal around the wire wrap and it works perfect and no sticky residue.


----------



## Jfack

How's everyone liking it? Anyone have Florida marine tracks on one?


----------



## FSUDrew99

Jfack said:


> How's everyone liking it? Anyone have Florida marine tracks on one?


I'm running the navionics platinum plus SC to N FL. Seems legit.


----------



## Egrets Landing

bw510 said:


> I went to go buy the go7 today and looked at the elite 7
> I liked everything about it but how it looks
> The go7 is a much nicer looking unit.


Don't get the Elite. It's much slower zooming in and out etc and the software running it does not provide the ability for you to manipulate any map layers so you cant turn off layers on the map you may prefer not to see. The touch screen units are much easier to work with and a wet screen or a wet hand is no big issue either.


----------



## JappyFish

Is this the one that you were talking about? I'm also in the market for some new electronics and I found this on the good Ol Westmarine. I'm glad I don't pass the place on the way home or I would literally be broke...

http://www.kqzyfj.com/f6102zw41w3JSLMTLQTJLKPOKKPNJLOQNKRPSLPKKK?url=http://www.westmarine.com/buy/humminbird--helix-7-down-imaging-sonar-fishfinder--17380908&cjsku=17380908


----------



## Forcefed

Im running a go7 with navionics platinum
And couldn't be happier. Touch screen is great and water hasn't been a problem as far as using the screen with wet fingers etc. also using the transducer as shoot thru hull and it works great, no issues losing bottom at speed or shallow until there is less than 1.3 ft of water under the hull. Also, a little mentioned feature is that you can mirror the display with an iPhone or iPad. So I bring the iPad and then have a full size iPad screen of my map, that I can control from my iPad or machine. Pretty sweet setup for the money.


----------



## ADicus

As soon as I can remember how to do the picture deal I will upload my install and a short write up. I love it though bought a day before scallop trip crystal clear quality fast mapping speed and very clean looking! Touch screen works very well and no issues with spray or glare. I am also researching how to connect to NMEA capabilities for engine monitoring for that extra bit of comfort.


----------



## slewis

View attachment 1854



Finally got it mounted tonight, so will do some testing this weekend and check back. I didnt get the transducer, however.


----------



## ADicus

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> View attachment 1854
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it mounted tonight, so will do some testing this weekend and check back. I didnt get the transducer, however.


What mount is that? I am looking for something similar to mount on my aluminum boat for alligator/duck hunting.


----------



## slewis

ADicus said:


> What mount is that? I am looking for something similar to mount on my aluminum boat for alligator/duck hunting.


http://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-101-G4

I think that's the one I ended up using. Its what I was using on my Elite 5. I had to take a piece of starboard and mount the GO7 bracket to that, then attach it to the RAM.


----------



## ADicus

I take it you didn't use the factory U-bracket that came with the unit? I have it primarily mounted on my skiff so I will have to order another U-bracket and figure out a ram mount like you have. Problem I am running into is I'm mounting to a grab bar on my aluminum boat.


----------



## slewis

Yeah I used the U-Bracket. I had to screw a piece of starboard to the bottom of that, then mount the circle bracket on the RAM to the starboard in the center where the U-bracket is raised. You could probably rig something up with a couple U-bolts and starboard to attach to the grab bar.


----------



## ADicus

Gotcha I'm going to order the bracket and go from there I would like it to be a little more user friendly swapping from boat to boat so I think the u bracket attached to the ram mount would be the best bet! Thanks for the input I'll fab something up


----------



## ADicus

Ended up ordering the U-bracket for the unit and lining up a ram mount setup for my grab bar on the duck boat although I ran across Shallowwatersolutions last night looking and might give him a call to see about the clamp on grab bar storage box might be a better solution to have some room for my phone wallet and other dry goods. Might be able to mount the GO7 to that on top.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Which Transducer did yall end up with? I was looking at the total scan but for $100 less you can just do the downscan. Will the extra $100 for totalscan be worth it?


----------



## ADicus

I went for it haven't mounted it yet but will let you know I figured why not for the extra $100 I will use it when I venture off the grass flats or when I finally venture over to the west coast for tarpon!


----------



## Blackdog317

What are the demensions of the Totalscan transducer?


----------



## Jfack

just a heads up, simrad is coming out with the go9 in nov


----------



## YnR

mtoddsolomon said:


> Which Transducer did yall end up with? I was looking at the total scan but for $100 less you can just do the downscan. Will the extra $100 for totalscan be worth it?


Are you getting a Fury? The total scan xducer is enormous. I'm guessing it won't fit on a boat with sponsons. If you're getting the new skiff from ECC may not be an issue but I'd be really concerned about the surface area/drag it creates on a smaller boat. The only real alternative if you want some sort of side imaging is to get a Humminbird with the compact xducer. The downside is the imaging isn't quite as good but good enough and the unit itself isn't nearly as good looking (the helix 9 I've got is enormous - like piano big). The menu layouts aren't as intuitive as my Garmin but only takes a day to get used to it and the chartplotting is only ok unless you get something like a Navionics chip.

If you're hell bent on the side imaging, I'd get the HB. If not, I'd go Simrad or Garmin.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

YnR said:


> Are you getting a Fury? The total scan xducer is enormous. I'm guessing it won't fit on a boat with sponsons. If you're getting the new skiff from ECC may not be an issue but I'd be really concerned about the surface area/drag it creates on a smaller boat. The only real alternative if you want some sort of side imaging is to get a Humminbird with the compact xducer. The downside is the imaging isn't quite as good but good enough and the unit itself isn't nearly as good looking (the helix 9 I've got is enormous - like piano big). The menu layouts aren't as intuitive as my Garmin but only takes a day to get used to it and the chartplotting is only ok unless you get something like a Navionics chip.
> 
> If you're hell bent on the side imaging, I'd get the HB. If not, I'd go Simrad or Garmin.


Going with the new EVO. I don't really care all that much about side imaging, i've never had it before so don't think I really need it. However, I would hate to have went without and thought down the road that it would have been nice to have. Odds are i'll just get the regular transducer.


----------



## Blackdog317

I was concerned about the size of the Totalscan transducer after seeing a demo unit at a local marine electronics store. It was almost a foot long. Maybe 2 inches wide and an inch thick. It was also pretty dang heavy. The guy working the GPS section was not sure if a smaller one was available. He was thinking that large transducer was the only one that would give you all the fancy down, side, forward imaging. There is a much smaller transducer available for $60 that is a basic 83/200kHz unit to give you 2 dimensional bottom view/depth.

I like the Go7 xse, but can't see how that big transducer will fit on my sponson boat...Or function very well in shallow water (less than 3 feet). I might just buy the Go7 or Go9 and purchase the basic $60 transducer for depth.


----------



## YnR

Humminbird is the only one that makes a "smaller" side scan capable transducer. Everyone else makes the gigantor sized one to help with the image quality.


----------



## THX1138

Any updates from the Go7 users?

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing

The feedback I have is the GO7 is fine for typical maps like Navionics as those maps are a general reference at best inshore and not particularly interactive requiring much in the way of screen manipulation. The chips load from the back and that is a pain to deal with and no one I have spoken with like that. Makes a flush mount application not practical. Those that do flush mount on a skiff regret after (and that goes for any unit). Those that run more detailed maps that you can actually navigate with in crazy areas find the 7" smaller than they like and if they had it to do over they would have opted for bigger. With a versatile mount, you can make it fit no problem if you really want to. The exception is those that run air boats where the unit is directly in front of their face. Use a versatile mount. Get the biggest unit possible and try to get an NSS instead of the GO. The zoom knob is worth it. That is the feedback I have from GO 7 users.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Blackdog317 said:


> I was concerned about the size of the Totalscan transducer after seeing a demo unit at a local marine electronics store. It was almost a foot long. Maybe 2 inches wide and an inch thick. It was also pretty dang heavy. The guy working the GPS section was not sure if a smaller one was available. He was thinking that large transducer was the only one that would give you all the fancy down, side, forward imaging. There is a much smaller transducer available for $60 that is a basic 83/200kHz unit to give you 2 dimensional bottom view/depth.
> 
> I like the Go7 xse, but can't see how that big transducer will fit on my sponson boat...Or function very well in shallow water (less than 3 feet). I might just buy the Go7 or Go9 and purchase the basic $60 transducer for depth.



I got the standard transducer with mine and it has been great. Mounted port side of my transom between the sponsons. No issues at all.

The 7" screen is perfect. Bigger is always better, but the 7" is plenty and I would not recommend the 5". Too small for my taste.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I have a go7 xse and I love it. Mine is flush mounted and so far I haven't upgraded map chips. For me I love running my gauges through the display, I like being able to split the screen with different views, the basic maps aren't all that bad for factory maps. The flush mount does make it a PIA to get to the chip but honestly I'm not changing chips ever so the one or two times you'll have to get under there to switch it is totally worth it. I want to get the Navionics Platinum Plus to improve map detail. I have had a garmin and a lowrance and for me this has been far better than either.


----------



## csnaspuck

I have had it for about 2 months and overall happy. I do find it difficult to zoom in and out because as soon as I touch the screen it brings up the cursor. There are some things I need to learn to do like how to customize the gauges to remove the ones I don't use and figure out the darn fuel gauge works. I do not have mine flush mounted and only time will tell how long it will stand up to the elements. As for the 7 inch versus bigger then i'd say if you have the money and space go bigger but for most of us I would rather spend the coin on some better maps.


----------



## backbone

I have the Go7 with the FMT chips. I love the overlays and it makes navigating creeks no problem.
I only use it for the GPS and I have it mounted on top of my cc.


----------



## jfboothe

I think I am pretty much committed to getting a GO7 XSE. Can anyone comment on the big Total Scan Transducer? Any issue mounting it on your skiff? Any problem with the lower unit on the outboard blocking the side scan? Any pictures so I can get an idea how big it looks on a skiff? Almost all of the pics I can find are on bigger boats. Thanks


----------



## csnaspuck

@mtoddsolomon has a picture of his on his Evo X build


----------



## Blackdog317

View attachment 7356
View attachment 7357


----------



## jfboothe

Excellent! Thanks. Any issues with the lower unit blocking the side scan with the motor down? I only ask since I have read up on this and it seems this can happen.


----------



## Blackdog317

No issues yet. But I have not used it much. Only 15 hrs on the skiff so far. Hopefully someone with more experience with the big transducer will chime in.


----------



## el9surf

Anyone have any more pics or suggestions on mounting an NSS or go 7?

I looked at the ram 111 and that looked to be sturdy enough. Not sure if the holes match up? Does the unit come with a u bracket?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 7508
View attachment 7509



el9surf said:


> Anyone have any more pics or suggestions on mounting an NSS or go 7?
> 
> I looked at the ram 111 and that looked to be sturdy enough. Not sure if the holes match up? Does the unit come with a u bracket?


Here's mine


----------



## el9surf

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 7508
> View attachment 7509
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine



Thanks, I remember seeing it in the build thread. Wish I had the room to flush mount but my console is limited on space.

I guess I should have specified I'm looking to hear from anyone that has a go7 or 9 or comparable NSS on a RAM mount on a side console.


----------



## Ckirk57

Really considering the simrad but with having to buy charts I'm leaning towards the Garmin 742. It's a toss up for me right now.


----------



## THX1138

Buy once, cry once... that's what I always say ;-)

Lou


----------



## Egrets Landing

I think you would find that would be a huge mistake you would regret. If you run a Garmin inshore around lots of FL, it would be like having no chart. The unit you get is only as useful to you as the information you can see on the screen. Crappy map, crappy utility. So you if are getting a Chart plotter so you can view a chart(s) Garmin inshore is the worst map option you can choose and you have zero map options. All you get is Garmin. It's pretty much useless unless your in deeper marked channels or offshore. Anything else would be a better choice.


----------



## Net 30

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 7508
> View attachment 7509
> 
> 
> Here's mine


Did you take a chunk out of your skeg? Hope not......


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Yeah man, day two in Charleston. Creeks up here aren't so forgiving


----------



## Zhunter

Garmin vs. Simrad

I was a Garmin guy for over 10 years, but when I saw the videos on the FMT chips I thought why not, so I bought a Simrad and a FMT Chart. If I said night and day it would be an understatement of gigantic proportions. Buy a unit that supports the FMT chip and never look back.

Note: I do not work or have any affiliation with FMT


----------



## lsunoe

How do you think this big transducer would work on the back of my Gheenoe? I'm thinking it might be a little too big for my skiff.


----------



## el9surf

Ckirk57 said:


> Really considering the simrad but with having to buy charts I'm leaning towards the Garmin 742. It's a toss up for me right now.


Lookup some of the videos for Florida Marine Tracks before you buy the Garmin. That's why I'm leaning towards the simrad unit.


----------



## FlatsFishin

how much better is the FMT over the navionic?


----------



## Ckirk57

Ordered the the GO 7 EXE, what's the best easy to get the FMT chart? Just from their website?


----------



## Zhunter

Yep, they ship out promptly


----------



## Barbs_deep

FlatsFishin said:


> how much better is the FMT over the navionic?


Night and day, not really even a comparison


----------



## Barbs_deep

Ckirk57 said:


> Really considering the simrad but with having to buy charts I'm leaning towards the Garmin 742. It's a toss up for me right now.


Garmin is about as useful as a paper weight. Don't waste your time or money


----------



## Capt.H

Anyone using the FMT charts in NE Florida?


----------



## Teeser

If anyone is on the fence about picking a GO7 XSE up, Simrad is offering a $100 mail-in rebate thru May 31st.


----------



## Bigdogpeter

Just bought the GO7xse and noticed the stainless steel bracket attached to the sponson. By chance is that bracket a special order item as the mounting bracket in the box is plastic and after seeing your install I am concerned the plastic bracket will not hold up over time. Any info is appreciated. 


mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 7508
> View attachment 7509
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine[/QUOTE


----------



## Egrets Landing

It's exactly the opposite. The metal bracket was not designed well and had some problems. Over time the angle moved and also there was a little spray issue and it also collected weeds in the small metal gap at the pivot. To correct this, a new plastic mount was developed. It's much nicer looking and corrects all of these issues. I had the metal bracket and changed it out to the one you have. All of the new orders are being shipped with the updated non metal bracket. Anyone who has the original metal one can get the replacement for free if they call Navico.


----------



## Bigdogpeter

Egrets Landing said:


> It's exactly the opposite. The metal bracket was not designed well and had some problems. Over time the angle moved and also there was a little spray issue and it also collected weeds in the small metal gap at the pivot. To correct this, a new plastic mount was developed. It's much nicer looking and corrects all of these issues. I had the metal bracket and changed it out to the one you have. All of the new orders are being shipped with the updated non metal bracket. Anyone who has the original metal one can get the replacement for free if they call Navico.


----------



## Bigdogpeter

Thank you for clarifying this for me. I appreciate the feedback and am glad to know the plastic mounting actually performs better which is exactly the opposite of what I would have thought.


----------



## jfboothe

I just received my Go7 yesterday and got it mounted and power to it. All I have to say is ....WOW! This thing is bad ass! Great screen, fast and more features than I will ever be able to figure out. Of course to put this in perspective, I am upgrading from a Garmin 441 so my expectations might be a little low.  But I can't imagine ever needing anything more on an small inshore flats skiff. Hopefully get the transducer mounted tonight and get it in the water this weekend. 

So does anyone make their own maps either from satellite images and/or from logged sonar data? I have been reading up on that and it seems pretty cool but not sure if the effort is worth it.


----------



## THX1138

I'll be looking forward to hearing your experiences on the water. If you don't mind to post some pics of your install, that would be awesome.
I'm still leaning toward the Lowrance HDS 7 G3. The biggest reason is I want the buttons for redundancy if anything were to ever happen to the touch screen. Simrad and Lowrance are both owned by Navico. As far as I have been able to learn, the GO7 and HDS7 are all but identical in functionality save for the physical buttons on the HDS7. The GO7 is for sure better bang for the buck but I have been in aviation so long that a little extra money for a little piece of mind goes a long way.

Lou


----------



## jfboothe

Lou,

I can certainly post some pics tonight or tomorrow. And I don't disagree about spending extra to get more and not being too cheap but I had to draw the line somewhere. I looked at the Lowrance and the Raymarine systems and to jump up another $400 or $500 didn't seem to make a lot of sense for me. 

What do you do in aviation? I'm in the QA department at a larger airline here in the Midwest. Also have my Instrument/commercial tickets but I don't fly anymore.


----------



## THX1138

I fix helicopters. I am an A&P and team lead for the LUH-72 (EC-145) program for the Indiana National Guard. I have been a UH-60 mechanic and crew chief for almost 10 years in the Medevac. Currently, I am in Kosovo as a tech inspector for the UH-60's we have here. I'll be home in a few months and if all goes according to plan I will be picking up my Cayenne from Ankona shortly after I get home ;-)

Lou


----------



## jfboothe

THX1138 said:


> I fix helicopters. I am an A&P and team lead for the LUH-72 (EC-145) program for the Indiana National Guard. I have been a UH-60 mechanic and crew chief for almost 10 years in the Medevac. Currently, I am in Kosovo as a tech inspector for the UH-60's we have here. I'll be home in a few months and if all goes according to plan I will be picking up my Cayenne from Ankona shortly after I get home ;-)
> 
> Lou


Now where are you going to use a Cayenne here in Indiana?  I am north of Indy in Westfield/Carmel area. Hopefully have the boat out at Monroe this weekend.


----------



## THX1138

Any where there is water my friend ;-) My wife and I are strictly fly fishing only. We wanted a boat a little better suited to that style of fishing and we get to FL a couple times a year. Don't want to hijack the thread anymore. Please feel free to MSG me if you need anything or want to stretch a line.

Lou


----------



## Jomofro

Does anyone have experiences running a GO7 with satellite images? My skiff is in the Bahamas and I find satellite images to be the most useful 'maps'. I currently use a handheld GPS combined with my iphone / google satellite images and would like a better solution.


----------



## flytyn

Just ordered the Sim GO7 xse which should come tomorrow and the FMT chips for south and north Florida.


----------



## Tankhead

Any update on reviews? Looking at one of these while the rebate is available. Also want to run the FMT charts.


----------



## Egrets Landing

Tankhead said:


> Any update on reviews? Looking at one of these while the rebate is available. Also want to run the FMT charts.


Get the NSS the largest screen possible. The knob is totally worth it plus it loads chips where they should go >>> from the front. You can likely get a great deal on an EVO2 right now.


----------



## MariettaMike

Egrets Landing said:


> Get the NSS the largest screen possible. The knob is totally worth it plus it loads chips where they should go >>> from the front. You can likely get a great deal on an EVO2 right now.


Sorry Glenn I've compared using my GO9 to a NSS7 of same physical size with your FMT maps and like the GO9 better. The instrument bar space to the right of the chart on my GO9 shows me time, speed, depth, H2O temp, voltage all the time instead of having menu buttons and some piss poor chip slots that I might use some of the time.

Still figuring out what track color is best to see your RED FMT tracks in contrast to the typically dark background in the satellite images. The white sandy areas are not the problem around here.


----------



## Egrets Landing

MariettaMike said:


> Sorry Glenn I've compared using my GO9 to a NSS7 of same physical size with your FMT maps and like the GO9 better. The instrument bar space to the right of the chart on my GO9 shows me time, speed, depth, H2O temp, voltage all the time instead of having menu buttons and some piss poor chip slots that I might use some of the time.
> 
> Still figuring out what track color is best to see your RED FMT tracks in contrast to the typically dark background in the satellite images. The white sandy areas are not the problem around here.


The HDS series does not have the bar. You can put just the number of whatever data you want anywhere you want on the screen in 3 different sizes. The inst. bar on the simrad is the only negative. However, it takes one push of a button to turn it on or off and the zoom knob I think is far superior to not having it so most prefer the NSS in our feedback. The ability to see more of the map is a good difference in many places and most also say bigger would be better. Thus, the simrad with the inst. bar showing would be a very small view area for the map on a 7" unit. For this reason, I discourage people from buying a 7" or smaller screen.

With respect to track color, I can make them whatever color you want. Only one other person has mentioned it as an issue for him as the track color was nearly the same as his color for the boat direction extension line and we switched it to a very dark red from the current red and he found that easier to read.


----------



## Snookyrookie

Glenn, I love my FMT chip and strongly recommend it to anyone that runs new areas it really changes the learning curve! Hearing you say you can change track colors is great news, I am going to have to call you and see if we can change it on mine. I am red green color blind, and sometimes I really struggle seeing the line!


----------



## Egrets Landing

Let us know what color(s) show up well and I'll have an adjustment made. You need to be able to see the lines well. One customer that has a 7" screen wanted his tracks thicker as well.


----------



## Alex M.

CaptainRob said:


> Wanted to provide an update. I ended up purchasing the go7 a couple weeks ago and have been very happy. The screen is plenty big enough for my side console Whipray and paired with the Navionics Platinum Plus chip the definition is very good.
> 
> As I continue to use the unit I will add more info, but so far so good.


How did you mount it on your side console? I have a waterman with side console and got the go7 as well and am trying to figure out best way to mount.


----------



## CaptainRob

Alex M. said:


> How did you mount it on your side console? I have a waterman with side console and got the go7 as well and am trying to figure out best way to mount.


Alex, I mounted mine on a ram mount that I screwed into my cupholder base. Its not the greatest pic, but you can see the RAM base screws. I then tilted the RAM arm away from the console so that I could still use the cupholder.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Battfisher

I see no mention of NMEA 2000 connection, which I know is compatible with the GO7. My skiff will have a 2016 Etec 40, which is also supposed to be NMEA compatible. Will the Simrad NMEA 2000 Starter Kit connect to my Etec? This is my first foray into a real GPS/Chartplotter, and I would like to be able to view my instruments on screen.


----------



## THX1138

The starter kit will get you everything you need except the evinrude specific cable. 

Lou


----------



## Battfisher

THX1138 said:


> The starter kit will get you everything you need except the evinrude specific cable.
> 
> Lou


 Where can I get the Evinrude cable?


----------



## THX1138

I think this is the cable you need...
https://www.amazon.com/OEM-Evinrude-Johnson-Harness-766026/dp/B00E8I0N34
There may be other options out there as well. I think Lowrance even makes an N2K cable but I'm sure it's more exspensive.

Here is a link I stumbled across in reference to setting up the network.
http://www.bayfishers.com/Tutorials.htm

Hope this helps.

Lou


----------



## Battfisher

THX1138 said:


> I think this is the cable you need...
> https://www.amazon.com/OEM-Evinrude-Johnson-Harness-766026/dp/B00E8I0N34
> There may be other options out there as well. I think Lowrance even makes an N2K cable but I'm sure it's more exspensive.
> 
> Here is a link I stumbled across in reference to setting up the network.
> http://www.bayfishers.com/Tutorials.htm
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Lou


Awesome - thanks, Lou


----------



## THX1138

No worries brother. I'd like to note that I do not own a go7... hell, my rig hasn't even started build yet. I've just had a lot of time to research and read so all of this info is just what I've learned. Hopefully someone else will chime in if I am miss informed. Tight lines brother.

Lou


----------



## FlatsFishin

Anyone have any idea the cheapest place offering go7? everywhere I look seems to be the same $649 with smaller transducer and $749 with totalscan. Trying to pick one up before the end of the month to get the rebate.


----------



## Battfisher

FlatsFishin said:


> Anyone have any idea the cheapest place offering go7? everywhere I look seems to be the same $649 with smaller transducer and $749 with totalscan. Trying to pick one up before the end of the month to get the rebate.


 I bought my Go7 XSE online from Basspro and submitted the paperwork for the rebate, which at the time was the cheapest deal I could find on the internet. Shortly thereafter West Marine offered the same deal.


----------



## csnaspuck

No one probably cares but I just learned that the GO7 XSE does not support NMEA 0183.


----------



## Padre

Is it compatible with the Tohatsu 40?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

csnaspuck said:


> No one probably cares but I just learned that the GO7 XSE does not support NMEA 0183.


Whats that?


----------



## damthemainstream

mtoddsolomon said:


> Whats that?


https://www.marineelectronicsjournal.com/content/newsm/news.asp?show=VIEW&a=149


----------



## csnaspuck

mtoddsolomon said:


> Whats that?


Link your VHF to the GPS to make DSC calls. I bought a VHF without GPS expecting to be able to use it.


----------



## damthemainstream

csnaspuck said:


> Link your VHF to the GPS to make DSC calls. I bought a VHF without GPS expecting to be able to use it.


I'm fairly certain that you can setup a NMEA 2000 backbone that will allow the input of a NMEA 0183 device.


----------



## mtoddsolomon




----------



## csnaspuck

damthemainstream said:


> I'm fairly certain that you can setup a NMEA 2000 backbone that will allow the input of a NMEA 0183 device.


Wow just found a part here
https://www.navstore.com/actisense-...w-1-iso.html?gclid=CIyZjZr79tMCFcO3wAod2tcAjQ

At that price I might as well buy the VHF with GPS and not worry about all the wiring. 

Any one else know of a cheaper option?


----------



## damthemainstream

csnaspuck said:


> Wow just found a part here
> https://www.navstore.com/actisense-...w-1-iso.html?gclid=CIyZjZr79tMCFcO3wAod2tcAjQ
> 
> At that price I might as well buy the VHF with GPS and not worry about all the wiring.
> 
> Any one else know of a cheaper option?


Garmin Chirp 74?


----------



## ABoykin

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on the Simrad Go7 this week. Will be running the FMT chip as well. Looks like it will be the perfect size to sit on top of my console and I can still leave my flush mount compass up there, I don't know if the larger 9" screen would fit but from what I've measured the 7" should def fit. Anybody got anymore reviews on this unit? Thank you!

Will be going on top of this console (plastic basket and old Garmin will be removed):


----------



## Padre

I went with the Go7 and just installed it on Friday. Haven't had a chance to get on the water with it yet but I will let you know.


----------



## blackmagic1

Whats the rebate ?


----------



## Padre

blackmagic1 said:


> Whats the rebate ?


$100 pre-paid credit card. But you have to purchase before May 31st.


----------



## ABoykin

Padre said:


> I went with the Go7 and just installed it on Friday. Haven't had a chance to get on the water with it yet but I will let you know.


Thank you! Please let me know. For the price and the features it seems like a no-brainer for my skiff.. What transducer did you go with?


----------



## Padre

ABoykin said:


> Thank you! Please let me know. For the price and the features it seems like a no-brainer for my skiff.. What transducer did you go with?


I went with the Total Scan transom mounted transducer.


----------



## ABoykin

Padre said:


> I went with the Total Scan transom mounted transducer.


Thanks!


----------



## FlatsFishin

anyone find a better price than $749 with total scan transducer?


----------



## Padre

FlatsFishin said:


> anyone find a better price than $749 with total scan transducer?


I got mine a little cheaper with the Port Supply at West Marine.


----------



## Egrets Landing

A 12" will fit on top of that console on a gimble or a RAM mount no problem. RAM would be more far more versatile and allow you to move the unit around depending on conditions. 7" provides diminished map utility compared to larger screens. Larger screens much better with FMT. Buy your unit and map from FMT and get a much better overall price for everything together than purchasing separately. Call for details.


----------



## FlatsFishin

Just ordered a simrad go7 for my build. I went through florida marine tracks order go7 and both north and south fl map you save some money on the charts if you order everything through them. Customer service was great he answered all my question and got me everything right away. good deal!!


----------



## 321nole

Just got my go5 installed, possibly a stupid question, but did anyone else have issues with the unit saving their settings? Mine resets to default and demo mode everytime I power it off


----------



## Egrets Landing

It should not do that. All of the units should remember your last settings so they are set that way the next time you turn it on. Make sure its running the latest software. If it is and its still doing that try a hard reset. If still no luck call simrad. Its either a bad unit or faulty software running it.


----------



## 321nole

I do recall seeing that it was running version 1.5 while I was playing around with it last night. I did connect to my wifi at home and had the unit check for software updates but nothing popped up, but now I see on the Simrad site that there is a version 2.0 out. guess i'll get that loaded onto a memory card tonight and give that a try.


----------



## kershelbarfield

Would a GO7 fit in between my cup holders with their supplied mount? I cant find dimensions on any of the hardware etc


----------



## ABoykin

kershelbarfield said:


> Would a GO7 fit in between my cup holders with their supplied mount? I cant find dimensions on any of the hardware etc


I believe it should by looking at your pics. Best thing to do is bring your tape measure and go up to West Marine and take some measurements of theirs they have on display. That's what I ended up doing!


----------



## THX1138

Is this what you need?









Lou


----------



## kershelbarfield

THX1138 said:


> Is this what you need?
> View attachment 11766
> 
> 
> Lou


This is perfect thank you


----------



## Heather

Any updates on Go7??? I am deciding between Garmin 742xs and Go7...... making decision for husband since he is not around to play with the units himself right now and we are having installed this week before delivery of our new boat. All my personal contacts are saying Garmin is the way to go but $1150 for Garmin set up vs $650 for Simrad has me questioning everyone.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Heather said:


> Any updates on Go7??? I am deciding between Garmin 742xs and Go7...... making decision for husband since he is not around to play with the units himself right now and we are having installed this week before delivery of our new boat. All my personal contacts are saying Garmin is the way to go but $1150 for Garmin set up vs $650 for Simrad has me questioning everyone.



I've had my Simrad GO7 for over a year and it has been a great unit. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## Egrets Landing

What do your personal contacts say they find so appealing about the Garmin unit? Are they actual users who run around inshore? Or do they run large boats out in the blue water where the inshore experience is zero? Or do they just like the Garmin in their Car and assume the marine product would be good?

Here is the bottom line - I speak with dozens of Garmin users each month who all run around various FL locations. They all call me for the same reason. They hate their Garmin. The reason is not so much about the unit itself but the map that runs in it. For Florida where you are, Garmin has the worst maps and worst imagery in the market. It is just the way it is and it has been this way for a very long time. It's not opinion either. It is a fact that can be easily demonstrated with hard examples. Do a search on Google about it. Seems almost everyone finds their Garmin maps showing them running on land or in the trees when they are floating in 5' of water. It's a problem for most because there are no other mapping options you can get for the Garmin. So if you get that for your husband and then you start hearing in a few weeks, "the map is horrible and there is no other options I can get - we need to switch it out" don't be surprised. It's probably going to happen. 

You are best advised to not shop units first. Shop the maps first. Once you get that right, then choose the unit that will run it. Crappy map = crappy utility = unhappy husband. If you are running around Sarasota Bay FMT has the best map hands down. See the face book page for the latest screen shots.

If your rig is smaller and not a large offshore rig with lots of protection from the elements, the Simrad Go series is not something I recommend as it is touch screen only. If it rains or the screen gets wet the response can be trouble and it can occur right at the most inopportune time. Look at the Lowrance Elite Ti which is touch screen but also with buttons and more affordable overall than the HDS and Carbon Lowrance units and much less than the Simrad NSS series. Also, bigger screens with adjustable mounts are best.


----------



## ActionCliff

Needing this kind of direction...I'm looking for a gps unit to help run around the TX coast. Not sure I need depth or fish finder, just good maps. 

Might be a dumb question, but can I/should I use without a transducer?


----------



## FSUDrew99

FWTXCW said:


> Needing this kind of direction...I'm looking for a gps unit to help run around the TX coast. Not sure I need depth or fish finder, just good maps.
> 
> Might be a dumb question, but can I/should I use without a transducer?



I don't use my transducer much but it is nice if you're curious about fishing structure in some areas. 

I use the navionics platinum plus chip for my simrad and love it. It's like a google earth map and pretty damn accurate at that. There are other mapping systems that are good too or possibly even better.


----------



## Heather

If your rig is smaller and not a large offshore rig with lots of protection from the elements, the Simrad Go series is not something I recommend as it is touch screen only. If it rains or the screen gets wet the response can be trouble and it can occur right at the most inopportune time. Look at the Lowrance Elite Ti which is touch screen but also with buttons and more affordable overall than the HDS and Carbon Lowrance units and much less than the Simrad NSS series. Also, bigger screens with adjustable mounts are best.[/QUOTE]
Mr. Ingman told me Garmin as did his staff and my dad is a captain who uses it offshore (I won't be offshore). I'm in Venice. They say Garmin is easier to use and Ingman staff told me less problems.... said lots of ppl had issues with Simrad. I want Navionics not just Simrad..... I am butt hurt over this!!! I need to decide tomorrow if I am going to switch.... went today and agreed with their input of Garmin 7607xsv I believe..... not too sure about the decision, they have me at $1800 now.




Egrets Landing said:


> What do your personal contacts say they find so appealing about the Garmin unit? Are they actual users who run around inshore? Or do they run large boats out in the blue water where the inshore experience is zero? Or do they just like the Garmin in their Car and assume the marine product would be good?
> 
> Here is the bottom line - I speak with dozens of Garmin users each month who all run around various FL locations. They all call me for the same reason. They hate their Garmin. The reason is not so much about the unit itself but the map that runs in it. For Florida where you are, Garmin has the worst maps and worst imagery in the market. It is just the way it is and it has been this way for a very long time. It's not opinion either. It is a fact that can be easily demonstrated with hard examples. Do a search on Google about it. Seems almost everyone finds their Garmin maps showing them running on land or in the trees when they are floating in 5' of water. It's a problem for most because there are no other mapping options you can get for the Garmin. So if you get that for your husband and then you start hearing in a few weeks, "the map is horrible and there is no other options I can get - we need to switch it out" don't be surprised. It's probably going to happen.
> 
> You are best advised to not shop units first. Shop the maps first. Once you get that right, then choose the unit that will run it. Crappy map = crappy utility = unhappy husband. If you are running around Sarasota Bay FMT has the best map hands down. See the face book page for the latest screen shots.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Heather said:


> If your rig is smaller and not a large offshore rig with lots of protection from the elements, the Simrad Go series is not something I recommend as it is touch screen only. If it rains or the screen gets wet the response can be trouble and it can occur right at the most inopportune time. Look at the Lowrance Elite Ti which is touch screen but also with buttons and more affordable overall than the HDS and Carbon Lowrance units and much less than the Simrad NSS series. Also, bigger screens with adjustable mounts are best.


Mr. Ingman told me Garmin as did his staff and my dad is a captain who uses it offshore (I won't be offshore). I'm in Venice. They say Garmin is easier to use and Ingman staff told me less problems.... said lots of ppl had issues with Simrad. I want Navionics not just Simrad..... I am butt hurt over this!!! I need to decide tomorrow if I am going to switch.... went today and agreed with their input of Garmin 7607xsv I believe..... not too sure about the decision, they have me at $1800 now.[/QUOTE]


So you mean to tell me that you are going to pay $1600 for the same touch screen style unit like the Simrad I have when my whole setup with transducer ran me $650 with 5 years warranty..... that's crazy. If it gets wet it's not that big of a deal as he screen moves with you and I doubt you'll be touching it all the time in the rain anyways. 

My simrad has been flawless. I just find it crazy to buy the same size touch screen unit for over double the price.


----------



## Egrets Landing

You cant run Navionics on Garmin. So if you want that, Garmin is disqualified. But you are well advised to do further research on that. Google: best Florida map chip. If you are running inshore around the Venice area, Garmin has the worst map you can get - end of story. It is just a fact of boating life. Garmin fans in Florida are virtually all offshore boaters. All of the maps work pretty well offshore. The shortcomings of the Garmin maps are not on their radar at all as they never run around in the shallow areas outside of main marked channels. So they don't know what they don't know.

There is no substantive advantage of one mfg. over another with respect to ease of use. The newer units are all easy to use once you get familiar with their various interfaces. The differences are all very minor. The biggest difference between all of the manufacturers in terms of actual use on the water running around inshore and what you see on the screen is the map you are staring at all day. If the unit you get does not support the map that works for you, you are out of luck.


----------



## Egrets Landing

"Mr. Ingman told me Garmin as did his staff and my dad is a captain who uses it offshore (I won't be offshore). I'm in Venice. They say Garmin is easier to use and Ingman staff told me less problems.... said lots of ppl had issues with Simrad. I want Navionics not just Simrad..... I am butt hurt over this!!! I need to decide tomorrow if I am going to switch.... went today and agreed with their input of Garmin 7607xsv I believe..... not too sure about the decision, they have me at $1800 now.

I am sorry. This advise you posted above is very misguided and if you follow it you are guaranteed to be very unhappy. That is the sad truth. The fact they are recommending Garmin when you were looking to run Navionics which does not even run on the platform is very indicative of their expertise in this area as well.


----------



## RobA

I think Garmin has the best stock maps of any gps and I run in SW Florida and the everglades. I say that as someone that currently has a lowrance and a raymarine on different boats, and that just bought a simrad to replace the raymarine. When I had Garmins, I never considered getting a chip because the maps were accurate and easy to read.


----------



## FSUDrew99

I wouldn't run any map if it wasn't satellite overlay. Idc if it's navionics or standard mapping etc etc. The satellite imaging is hard to beat. If you're offshore nbd switch it to standard or run the dual depth finder screen. 

If you don't like the touch screen of the simrad step up a unit to the one with the knob and touch screen cabilities. Or go Lowrance still made by Simrad and vise versa. 

Ray marine has always had a bad rap from everyone I've talked to on not being user friendly.


----------



## Egrets Landing

RobA said:


> I think Garmin has the best stock maps of any gps and I run in SW Florida and the everglades.


If you like it that's what counts but I am sure you know you are part of dwindling minority for good reason. Here are a few internet forum posts from inshore boaters off of several boards similar to this one I collected over the last year or so regarding Garmin Maps for FL:








Garmin blows in the Keys ... I am buying a Simrad soon just to use FMT charts ... I can’t tell you how many times I am smack in the middle of a channel and my Garmin shows me out on the middle of a flat. The backcountry part of the Garmin charts are horrible.








I got FMT earlier this year after seeing the FL Sportsman Article about it. Seemed a little pricey at first but It's amazing and now that I have run with it it's more than worth the cost. I don't know how they did it. They must have like an army of boating people or something taking gps notes all over. Ridiculously accurate and the navigation details you can see is incredible. Blows Navionics and my old Garmin maps away. You won't be disappointed.








We have been running FMT on a Simrad Evo2 for the last few months. All I can say is wow! The charts are simply amazing and the tracks are dead on. You can get a 4 yr old to navigate from Islamorada to Flamingo. The chip and the customer service is second to none. Garmin, Navionics, etc. have nothing close to this kind of detail. Even the soundings 20 miles off shore are accurate. Simply an awesome product.








It’s tough to beat the marine tracks deal. Seen complete newbies jump in behind the wheel in the Everglades and not only make it out alive, but without impacting the resource. My first time out into the park, barely made it to the end of the channel. Garmin missed the boat by not being compatible with this chip.








I bought the FMT chip in 2015 and FMT exchanged it for the new updated one last year. I live in Maryland and fish the keys every year. I now fish areas I would never have gone to without the chip. I used to have a Garmin and there chart wasn't bad for Fl. bay but the stock Lowrance sucked. The FMT is in a league of it's own. Well worth the price, don't leave the dock without it.








We have been running FMT on a Simrad Evo2 for the last few months. All I can say is wow! The charts are simply amazing and the tracks are dead on. You can get a 4 yr old to navigate from Islamorada to Flamingo. The chip and the customer service is second to none. Garmin, Navionics, etc. have nothing close to this kind of detail. Even the soundings 20 miles off shore are accurate. Simply an awesome product.








Lowrance HDS-9 Gen3. Love FMT. Can’t imagine a plotter without it. Used a few other options prior and no comparison. Getting ready to buy the north Florida chip.








I am considering switching to a Simrad or Lowrance unit so I can use Florida Marine Tracks. The Garmin has been great but seriously lacks map detail in skinny water and often shows you on land when you are not.








Look at getting a Simrad or a Lowrance. Then add " Florida Marine Tracks - Florida-South Chip". I haven't seen anything with better map imaging.








You will never get what you are looking for in SFL with the Navionics chip unless you use it offshore. I had that on my Raymarine. I used to have the Garmin and their map was worse. The photos are poor and/or missing and inshore you can't navigate well with it unless you are in marked channels or ICW. So if you want all of the options to get from US1 to Flamingo, the Navionics will provide little to no practical insight. That is the untold truth with Navionics despite all the testominals you see from the paid TV endorsers on the fishing shows -- you can't navigate with it if you don’t know where you are going. For those that are very familiar it works a little better but as overall basic guide at best. If you are totally unfamiliar you could never figure out SFL with that product. That is just the truth. I tried and gave up. The app does not provide any more info and totally impractical for an open skiff. You need a chart plotter with a bright screen that is secure and can run the map that provides the detail you need.








Garmin has the worst mapping and detail on satellite imagery for FL.








Navionics is better than Garmin but the FMT charting and imagery is by far the best hands down for FL.








I bought the early release for S. Florida because the Keys section was done, and to tell the truth, it was so good, I wasn't even going to get it updated (for free by the way for the early release version). But after I talked with them I was convinced to send it back for the update. They made some more improvements to the Keys section as well as finishing up the northern section. Turnaround time was 4 work days from mailing. The overlay photography just blows everything else away. It doesn't take long to get used to all the options either. I've got mine on a Simrad 12 which has a fast processor and a quick scrolling/selector knob. There are a huge number of options for the overlays, but that's what I like, so I can get rid of the clutter I don't need at the time, but have quick access to it if and when I do want it. And it's not like you to have to re-set it every trip anyhow unless you want to change something from the last setup.Those tracks in the screenshots posted above narrow way down as you zoom in so during normal use they are visable, but not distracting in the least. And if you don't want them - just turn them off. With his chip, the only things that show are what you want to show. It ain't like the Garmin chip when every time you move the view you get an annoying banner telling you all about the everglades that you can't shut off.The better the GPS the better the imagery, and it is really, really good.








FMT is the most accurate and up to date satellite imagery available to FL boaters. I own a Navionics Platinum chip and it's satellite imagery is outdated junk compared to the FMT.


----------



## Snoball

Got a go9 and FMT and it’s the best I’ve seen. I rarely use the saved tracks on the map now I trust the sat overlay and it’s accuracy. You can see all the natural deeper cuts and bars making navigating in rough spots ez.


----------



## vantagefish

I fish all over biscayne, flamingo, the keys. I got my boat in 2014 and put a Garmin unit on it. Bad decision. I rely on my old tracks to get me around otherwise it’s a paperweight. One of these days I’ll cough up the $$$ and get a simrad unit


----------



## lpg

I will also vouch for the FMT and simrae go9.

Put one on my skiff and it is insane. 

What i love about the FMT is that as I travel through florida fishing in my boat, I have routes marked that are safe for passage. This was really helpful when I went to Cabbage Key and was running around a million oyster bars in an area I was completely unfamiliar. The chip allowed me to run infinitely more confident and the satellite image is out of this world. This was coming from a Garmin unit and an expensive chart chip.


----------



## 5mark_n

TTT

Any updates?

I’m looking to finally replace the Garmin 741s on my 18’ Hewes Redfisher and I definitely want the FMT chip, I hope I can squeeze a 9” screen in the console as the Garmin is flush mounted, do you recommend the Simrad or Lowrance ??
Price difference is not an issue.


----------



## Egrets Landing

12" screens have 2.67x better res than 7" units and 9" units except for the EVO3 9" and Carbon which are better but still nearly 300k fewer pixels compared to the 12". Simrad has the zoom knob which is better and easier to use than Lowrance buttons but it has inferior data overlay ability requiring all overlay to show in the opaque white inst. bar. Lowrance does not have the bar which is better. Not an issue with 12" screens but could be an issue with smaller screens.


----------



## 5mark_n

Thanks Egret, I don't think I have the space for 12", I'm leaning towards the Carbon HDX 9" unit and I'm hoping it can fit in the same opening when I remove the Garmin 940s
Any other plotters I should be looking at in the same price range ?
The sonar is not a priority for me as I mostly sight fish but I wouldn't mind having all the bells and whistles


----------



## Egrets Landing

Use an adjustable mount such as a balzout and you can get as big of a unit as you want. The foot print to the console is only about 4". Plenty of room even on the smallest boats. I have seen 12" units on small side consoles and gheenoes. I would not flush mount any gps on a small boat if you intend to use FMT. If you elect a general reference map such as a garmin controlled product, it is probably fine as those products are used differently.


----------



## 5mark_n

I don’t really wanna use an adjustable mount since I already have the Garmin flush mounted 
What’s the downside of flush mounting and using FMT, access to the SD card slot ?


----------



## Egrets Landing

I would rate that mount location as very poor for FMT. Can't change the angle. To hard to mess with the screen to make changes and commands. Its not a general ref. product. You will be messing with the unit 10x more than you have ever done in the past with that garmin map. It works for garmin because there is not much detail to see and its is not possible to use the unit much any precision navigation. I could not use FMT that set up without being totally frustrated.
Leave it there and use at as a sounder and for your guages. I would either remove it and repair the console or leave it there and add a separate unit for the map that works.


----------



## 5mark_n

Thanks Egret, appreciate your input.


----------



## Snookyrookie

I will be yet another to say go with something that will run a FMT chip, up to you which one. I have a go9, but with the FMT chip I feel completely comfortable going to a place I've never been and knowing I can run a path with no prior knowledge. I can't tell you how many small creeks and runoffs I've tried while I was learning Flamingo that if it wasn't for the FMT chip I would have never ventured in to. It is worth every penny spent on it. Only thing I wish it had was preinstalled trips, the first time I ran from islamorada to flamingo I knew I could be safe following the tracks but found myself stopping multiple times to follow a FMT track that went in the right direction.


----------



## salt_fly

Anyone in Texas run the Go7 around Port O'Connor or Rockport with the Navionics chip? Any opinions? Is there anything for Texas better than Navionics chip?


----------



## baconegg&cheese

salt_fly said:


> Anyone in Texas run the Go7 around Port O'Connor or Rockport with the Navionics chip? Any opinions? Is there anything for Texas better than Navionics chip?


I've got the GO7 with the Navionics Platinum+ chip and fish in POC primarily. It's worked well enough for me so far, haven't found another option yet. Wish they'd do a FMT chip for Texas.


----------



## salt_fly

baconegg&cheese said:


> I've got the GO7 with the Navionics Platinum+ chip and fish in POC primarily. It's worked well enough for me so far, haven't found another option yet. Wish they'd do a FMT chip for Texas.


I have since read that they are working on FMT for Louisiana (LMT?) and then they will do Texas after that.


----------



## Egrets Landing

salt_fly said:


> I have since read that they are working on FMT for Louisiana (LMT?) and then they will do Texas after that.


The initial ISLA release of Louisiana was done in July. Their website is being completely redone and LA along with the offshore sonar products wont be posted until the new site is finished in November. If you want LA, email them and you can get an invoice emailed. If you are an existing FMT customer you can get it for $500. Otherwise its $599 unless you also purchase a second ISLA map with it which would get you the discount.


----------



## lpg

Just wondering on the FMT. Are there ever any updates on the chip imagery?


----------



## Egrets Landing

There has been two in about 4 years for SFL. NFL is due to be updated again within a few months as well as new imagery was collected at the big bend and NE coast and parts of the panhandle. Or you can go to plan b and get the really old black and white, dark grey and fuzzy blue photos (if there are any photos provided) all perfectly displayed as low res and marketed as the best map on the planet. There is a very good reason you never see ads on the others showing much imagery. Its always a map of user provided depth contours in some deep channel with low res photos of land only.

FMT vs. stock Insight Maps on dual 16" Carbons with Poll & Troll overlay on;


----------



## lpg

simply curious. I live in S Fla but purchased entire state for when I travel with boat. It has worked wonderfully. Was really just curious.


----------



## Platticus

Sorry to resurrect the old thread, but need some input. I'm looking to get the Go7 for my BT Vengeance that I primarily use in the Keys. I want to flush mount on the console, but not sure about the size. The area on the console that would be ideal is just over 6" tall, which is right around the height dimensions that I've seen online for the Go7. Can anyone speak to the actual total flush mount dimensions, and if I'd have issues with flush mounting it if the margin is tight?


----------



## Egrets Landing

That is not a good plan. The unit is a poor choice and flush mounting on the skiff is a very poor choice and particularly with any GO unit.


----------



## Platticus

Egrets Landing said:


> That is not a good plan. The unit is a poor choice and flush mounting on the skiff is a very poor choice and particularly with any GO unit.


Thanks for the good info before I start cutting into the console. Is there a unit you would recommend flush mounted? My father has the Go9 and I like it. I currently have the Lowrance HDS 7 touch. Reading through this thread I would think that the Go7 is a night/day upgrade (when paired with FMT, which is also on my list). Thanks for any/all advice!


----------



## 321nole

Platticus said:


> Thanks for the good info before I start cutting into the console. Is there a unit you would recommend flush mounted? My father has the Go9 and I like it. I currently have the Lowrance HDS 7 touch. Reading through this thread I would think that the Go7 is a night/day upgrade (when paired with FMT, which is also on my list). Thanks for any/all advice!


fellow GO owner, though I dont run FMT...I too like the GO unit and it serves its purpose for me. if I ever get around to upgrading to FMT I will be looking into an HDS9 or NSS9. Ive popped in and out of the FMT thread and know its been discussed ad nauseum but you'll really only get the most out of FMT with the better units.

not to say it wont work well with the GO7 though, and I would think hard about flush mounting. even though it looks awesome and its a clean install and out of the way of fly lines etc, being able to adjust the angle to account for glare is nice


----------



## Egrets Landing

Platticus said:


> Thanks for the good info before I start cutting into the console. Is there a unit you would recommend flush mounted? My father has the Go9 and I like it. I currently have the Lowrance HDS 7 touch. Reading through this thread I would think that the Go7 is a night/day upgrade (when paired with FMT, which is also on my list). Thanks for any/all advice!


If you are going to run ISLA, call ISLA/FMT before doing any of that to discuss.


----------



## Platticus

321nole said:


> fellow GO owner, though I dont run FMT...I too like the GO unit and it serves its purpose for me. if I ever get around to upgrading to FMT I will be looking into an HDS9 or NSS9. Ive popped in and out of the FMT thread and know its been discussed ad nauseum but you'll really only get the most out of FMT with the better units.
> 
> not to say it wont work well with the GO7 though, and I would think hard about flush mounting. even though it looks awesome and its a clean install and out of the way of fly lines etc, being able to adjust the angle to account for glare is nice


That's my main concern, making for a clean install and nowhere to catch lines (and freeing up some space for cup holders for Mrs. Platticus). Is the main thought there to avoid glare? I feel like if I'm running, the angles wouldn't allow for any more glare than would be on it if it were on a normal mount. 

Are you using the GO7? What's your reasoning behind going to NSS9 or HDS9? From what I've seen, the Go series uses the same UI as the NSS9 and is much cheaper. Then I've heard Simrad > Lowrance. I've got a HDS7 right now, so I'm not in a position where I absolutely need to upgrade, but want FMT and don't want to have to get it again next year if I go to Simrad or a larger screen. Thanks!


----------



## Egrets Landing

There is no having to get it again... The chips are all the same and work in any compatible unit regardless of size. 

However, the GO units are not recommended. They are cheap for a reason. Single core processors and load a chip only from the back and touch only which is real hassle to use compared to units with buttons and knobs as well as touch. Bigger is better. A lot better. 12" units have almost 300% better screen res than a GO7. It makes a difference with ISLA charts. Easier to see, easier to use and everything looks better. Put it on an adjustable mount. The ergonomics are very important. Do not flush mount on a small skiff. Any kind of static view is not good and you will have to go up under the console to load a chip which can be a real pia.


----------



## Platticus

Egrets Landing said:


> There is no having to get it again... The chips are all the same and work in any compatible unit regardless of size.
> 
> However, the GO units are not recommended. They are cheap for a reason. Single core processors and load a chip only from the back and touch only which is real hassle to use compared to units with buttons and knobs as well as touch. Bigger is better. A lot better. 12" units have almost 300% better screen res than a GO7. It makes a difference with ISLA charts. Easier to see, easier to use and everything looks better. Put it on an adjustable mount. The ergonomics are very important. Do not flush mount on a small skiff. Any kind of static view is not good and you will have to go up under the console to load a chip which can be a real pia.


That's good to know! I assumed since the FMT page asks what brand and size that the chips are somehow different. Sounds like I'll go ahead and get the chip for my HDS 7 while I'm deciding on a new unit.

My father has the GO9, so I'm familiar with it. I don't know any different as far as processing speed, but maybe that's different with the high res imagery on FMT? I know bigger is better, but cost certainly is a concern, so 7" is better than nothing at all, no? I have really good access to the console, so I'm not worried about access. If the GO units aren't recommended, is there a line/series that is recommended? Seems that most of the GO owners are satisfied, but I understand there are a lot of options out there.

I do appreciate all the input, so thanks for the help!


----------



## Egrets Landing

ISLA never recommends any touch only unit for its charts. Virtually any other unit would be a better choice. There is zero advantage to any GO. Get a used HDS gen3 12 or a Carbon 12 or Elite Ti2 12 (not a Ti). 9" is ok but 12" is much better and will easily fit on any rig with a proper mount. There are plenty of them on small side console rigs and even Gheenos.


----------



## 321nole

Well I’d respond but Egret took care of it lol

It’s primarily the touchscreen though. It works perfectly fine for my needs as I run waters I grew up on and the oyster beds of days past are long since gone so having the ISLA/FMT charts isn’t necessary...if I found myself spending more time in say the keys or the Tampa Bay are that I am less familiar with I would be upgrading.


----------

